# Überwintern tropischer Seerosen



## Cat Balloon (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute (und hier speziell die Liebhaber tropischer Seerosen),

bin neu im Forum und habe zu meiner Frage nichts Zielführendes finden können .

Habe meinen Seerosen(hoch)teich letztes Jahr gebaut und gleich mal 2 Tropische eingesetzt.
Die eine sollte eine N. Capensis blue sein, da sie aber Kindl gebildet hat, kann es eigentlich keine __ Kapseerose sein. Jedenfalls hat sie schön geblüht und ist im Winter im Mörtelkübel (Wohnzimmer) verfault. Zwei der Kindl habe ich aber im Aquarium (in Töpfen eingepflanzt) durch den Winter gebracht (nur Unterwasserblätter). Jetzt im Teich treiben sie Schwimmblätter, insgesamt ist aber alles noch so klein und zart, dass ich für diese Saison mit keiner Blüte rechne.
Nummer zwei ist eine N. Tina, die letztes Jahr überhaupt nicht geblüht hat. Stattdessen hat sie im Boden bis zum Herbst eine astreine Winterknolle entwickelt. Da sie aber daraus weiter zarte Schwimmblätter trieb, hab ich auch die Tina im Topf eingepflanzt im Aquarium überwintert.
Sie ist jetzt deitlich größer und kräftiger als die oben beschriebenen Kindl, so dass ich durchaus Hoffnung auf Blüten habe.

*So, genug Vorgeplänkel - meine Frage(n):
*Sollte man die Tropischen grundsätzlich zur Bildung einer Winterknolle zwingen (wenn ja, am besten wie?)? Und wie diese dann am besten überwintern?
Oder kann man sie auch im Pflanzgefäß lassen, um dieses dann im kühlen Kübel (unter Wasser) über den Winter zu bringen? Wenn ja, alle Triebe abschneiden???

Vielleicht können die Spezialisten ja mal beschreiben, wie sie das mit ihren Lieblingen üblicherweise so machen...

LG - Michl :smoki


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*

Hallo,

ich überwintere alle meine tropischen Seerosen als Knollen. Sie im Wasser mit Blättern zu überwintern ist aufwendig, sehr teuer und wenig erfolgreich. Selbst botanische Gärten scheitern regelmäßig am Versuch das zu tun. Bei den Knollen habe ich sehr wenig Ausfälle über den Winter. Von 2012 auf 2013 habe ich rund 1400 Knollen überwintert, davon sind keine 30 verfault. Einen normalen Witterungsverlauf vorausgesetzt (2013 ist hier eine deutliche Ausnahme) kann man die Knollen ab Anfang April antreiben und hat dann in der zweiten Maihälfte blühfähige Pflanzen.


----------



## mani2 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*

Hallo

Hab meine tropischen Seerosen ohne Probleme warm über 2 Winter gebracht im Gewächshaus.Mit 2 Lagen Styroporplatten abgedeckt und Plane drüber,die Becken waren noch unter der Folie mit Styrodur isoliert.Dazu noch ordentliche Beleuchtung und das Wasser wurde auf 25° beheizt per Holzofen.
Sind gut gewachsen und noch besser geblüht als im Sommer,aber der Aufwand ist auch ganz ordentlich.Bei den Stromkosten ist mir dann der Spass vergangen und bin im letzten Winter auf die kalte Überwinterung gewechselt.Mit leider einigen Verlusten,haben aber genug überlebt.Da muß ich wohl noch lernen


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*

Wie sieht es mit abgedeckten teichen aus, wo die temperatur im winter 5grad nicht unterschreitet 

Könnte dort so eine seerose überleben?

Mandy


----------



## Cat Balloon (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich überwintere alle meine tropischen Seerosen als Knollen. ... ... Einen normalen Witterungsverlauf vorausgesetzt (2013 ist hier eine deutliche Ausnahme) kann man die Knollen ab Anfang April antreiben und hat dann in der zweiten Maihälfte blühfähige Pflanzen.



Ja, aber wie kriege ich sie *sicher* dazu, überwinterungsfähige Knollen zu bilden  ???
Muss ich wirklich alle Schönheiten während der Blühphase Ende August aus ihren Töpfen holen und sie bis Ende Oktober im Teich schwimmen lassen :hai ?

Und wie im April antreiben: im Aquarium mit Heizung und Licht? Oder reicht Zimmertemperatur und Sonnenfenster? Ich habe leider kein Gewächshaus.


Und Wener, ich find's toll, dass auch du hierzu Tipps gibst! Auch wenn es mir mal gelingen sollte, die eine oder andere Schönheit im Folgejahr wieder zum Blühen zu bringen, werde ich mit Sicherheit den Bestand immer wieder mit neuen interessanten Exoten aus deinem Sortiment aufpeppen...
_(Vielleicht hast du mich an meinem Avatar ja bereits erkannt: das ist das Foto von Margaret Mary, das ich dir gemailt hatte. Und Debbie Gibson macht sich übrigens auch ganz prima!)
_

Grüßle - Michl


----------



## Elfriede (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*

Hallo Michl,

zur Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen kann ich nichts beitragen, denn meine bleiben im Teich. Außerdem gibt es, meiner Meinung nach keinen besseren Fachmann für alle Seerosenfragen als Werner.

Aus meiner Erfahrung mit tropischen Seerosen halte ich die Tina für eine gute Wahl. Es mag schönere, interessantere, __ tropische Seerosen geben, aber Tinas Unempfindlichkeit und die Entwicklung selbst kleinster Kindel zur Blüte ist einfach unglaublich. Im letzten Herbst habe ich einige winzige Kindel in Töpfe gepflanzt und sie sind alle gekommen, einige blühen auch schon, wenn auch mit noch kleinen Blüten, wie auf den Foto zu sehen. In der Regel suchen sich die Kindel selbst einen Platz in meinem Teich und wachsen oft an den unmöglichsten Stellen. Kindel anderer viviparer Seerosen konnte ich bis jetzt aber noch nie zur Blüte bringen. Leider ist der Pflanzentransport hierher nach Paros  sehr schwierig und unsicher, sonst hätte ich mir bei Werner längst schon andere Sorten tropischer Seerosen bestellt.


            


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Cat Balloon (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*



Cat Balloon schrieb:


> ... Und Wener, ...


Sorry We*r*ner, ich wollte deinen Namen nicht verunstalten - leider findet man im Nachhinein doch noch immer einen Schreibfehler - gibt's hier eigentlich keine Funktion zum Bearbeiten bereits geposteter Beiträge (kenne das von anderen Foren, hab's hier aber nicht finden können - vielleicht hab ich ja auch nur Seerosen auf den Augen)???


----------



## Cat Balloon (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*



Elfriede schrieb:


> ... Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
> Elfriede



Ach Elfriede, wäre mein kleiner Friereteich doch auch in Griechenland, dann bräuchte ich mir keine Gedanken mehr über Heizkabel und Nachtabdeckung machen 

Deine Seerosen sind zu beneiden 
(... und du natürlich auch - hier regnet's schon wieder bei 17,8° C und 21,8° Wassertemperatur im abgedeckten Teich)

LG - Michl


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*

Hi Michl,

unten unter jedem Beitrag ist doch eine Schaltfläche mit Bleistiftsymbol und dem Zusatz editieren zu sehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*

 für normale User aber nur eine gewisse Zeit - ich vergesse immer, wie lange - irgend etwas zwischen 10 und 30 Minuten


----------



## Cat Balloon (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*

...aha - muss ich mal drauf achten. Thanks!


----------



## Cat Balloon (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*

Huhu, ist da noch jemand?

Ist das wohl ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis, wie man __ tropische Seerosen erfolgreich überwintert?
Oder ist das so einfach, dass es schon wieder zu banal für dieses Forum ist???
*Ich bin halt noch ein ziemliches Seerosen-Greenhorn und weiß es einfach nicht .* 
Bilden sich die Tuber vielleicht ganz von selbst im eingepflanzten Zustand, wenn die Tage kürzer und kälter werden, so dass man sie irgendwann (wann?) nur noch einsammeln muss?
Die weitere Vorgehensweise mit den Knollen (Desinfektionsbad - feuchter Sand - Zippbeutel/Tupperdose-Kühlschrank/Wäscheschrank/Keller) ist mir soweit klar.
Und im Frühjahr würde ich sie in einer Wasserkiste mit AQ-Heizung ans Fenster stellen - recht so? Frage mich allerdings noch, ob einfach so auf den nackten Boden legen oder in Substrat stecken... 

_Also nochmals ein aufrichtiges Bittebitte an die "alten Hasen": gebt mir ein paar Tipps aus eurem Erfahrungsschatz!!! 
_

Grüße an alle - und vorab schonmal VIELEN DANK !!!

Michl


----------



## MarkusP (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*

Hallo Michl,

Werner hat ja im Prinzip schon alles geschrieben. Um die Seerose zur Knollenbildung zu brinden ist es am einfachsten, wenn man sie aus dem Substrat nimmt und so im Wasser schwimmen lässt oder auch den Wasserstand soweit absenkt, dass sie nur noch "nasse Füße" hat, auch so bildet sich eine Knolle, die dann gegen Ende Oktober, wenn sie ausgereift ist, eingelagert werden kann.

Ich habe aber eine __ Director George T. Moore schon im Topf eingepflanzt im Gewächshausbecken überwintert, das nur etwas über 10°C Wassertemperatur hatte, da beheizt wird, damit die Fische (Makropoden) darin überwintern können. Die Pflanze zieht hier ein und treibt im März/April wieder neue Blätter.

Sicherer ist aber die von Werner beschriebene Methode.

Die Knollen werden Ende März in ein Aquarium gelegt (oder bei versch. Sorten) in Beuteln mit Beschriftung ins Aquarium gehängt. Hier treiben die Knollen dann aus und man kann die Jungpflanzen von der Knolle abtrennen und in Lehmerde topfen. Die Knollen brauchen zum antreiben nicht eingepflanzt werden.

LG
Markus


----------



## Cat Balloon (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*

Hallo Markus,

das mit den nassen Füßen ist ein guter Tipp. Zumal mein erster Schwimmen-lassen-Versuch im letzten Herbst kläglich gescheitert ist: die (vermeintliche) Capensis hat ums Verrecken keine Knolle gebildet, so dass ich sie schließlich wieder eingepflanzt und ins Wohnzimmer gestellt habe, wo sie dann irgendwann eingegangen ist...
Lediglich zwei ihrer Kindl habe ich über den Winter retten können.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein niedriger Wasserstand dem natürlichen Notstand einer Dürre am nächsten kommt, so dass dadurch die Knollenbildung doch besser angeregt wird. Werde es heuer mal ausprobieren. 
Welchen Zeitpunkt schlägst du für die Einleitung der "Pseudodürre" vor? Ist Mitte September o.k.?

 Michl


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*

Bei meinen Seerosen reicht es aus, dass ich das Düngen einstelle ab Ende Juli und sie schon vorher recht kurz halte. Fast alle haben im November Knollen gebildet, wenn ich die Pflanzen dann aus den Becken nehme.


----------



## Cat Balloon (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Überwintern tropischer Seerosen*



MarkusP schrieb:


> ... oder auch den Wasserstand soweit absenkt, dass sie nur noch "nasse Füße" hat, auch so bildet sich eine Knolle, ...



Hallo Markus (und andere Spezialisten...),

es lässt mir keine Ruhe - ich muss da nochmal nachhaken: Topf so hochstellen, dass wirklich nur noch der Wurzelballen im Wasser steht, also quasi Substratoberfläche an der Luft???


----------

